# 185 Gl tank



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

I've a 185 Gl tank [[700 liters]] and I'm planing to change evrey thing in it startin from: fish, decoration. I'll put oscars and another type of fish that can live with oscars. so what can I buy for decoration?, and how to feed it?and how many times?what is there diet?becacuz I have bought dried small shrimps, also I have a black convict pair have spawn and they've now **** in another tank up in my room.

question about live feeding: how many days or weeks from the convict fry have been free swimmers I can use it as live feeders?


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll redecorate my aquarium for predetor fish like (red tiger, albino oscars) ?

and is there other types of predetor fish that can live with oscars?

so in total how many fish that I can put in a 185 Gl, 700 liters aquarium?

and do you prefer that I put real water plants or no need for them??

how many time a week should I feed them live fry convicts??


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

I would advise you use artificial plants rather than live most oscars will tear live plant to shreds. You can also use rocks and driftwood but be careful of sharp edges because O's a kinda clumsy and can hurt themselves.

O's will eat a variety of food such as pellets, frozen, freeze dried and don't forget the veggies such as peas and carrots. When they are juvis you should feed two to three times a day but as they mature you will want to cut back adult O's can be fed every two or three days. Live feeders are not necessary and have very little nutritional value.

The number of fish in a 185 really depends on what type of fish. Remember to consider the adult size of the fish. IMO you could keep 4 adult O's in a 185 with may be a cat or two and some dither fish. If you went with two O's you could add some other cichlids or possibly geo's.


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

do you mean cuban geo's?

and which type of cichlids I can chose from?

what kind of catfish u mean?

isn't it healthy to eat live food once a week?

and thanx once again


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Geo's are more commonly known as eartheaters I've never kept them so don't know much about them but have heard that they make good tank mates for O's.

*Cichlids*
Convicts
Jack Dempsey
Texas cichlid
Severum
Salvini cichlid
Rainbow cichlid
Acara cichlid

*Catfish*
Most any of the plecos except the ones who stay under 5 or 6"
Synodontis cat but be careful some of them get quite large
Pictus Cat

Sixty percent of a wild O's diet is made up of insects and crustaceans (crayfish etc...) other fish are a very small part of their diet so there really is no need to feed them other fish. A better choice for live food would be earthworms, crickets, meal worms etc....


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I'll go with two oscars & other cichlids: (2 jack depsey's & 2 texas cichlids). so is that going to be enough? or still space to add a fish?

so what kind of filter you say is better for my aquarium. for your info my tank is in a circular shape with 124 cm(48.8 inches) diameter & 53 cm(21 inches) depth.

you can tell me the name of company & model:#n# ,,,,,,,,,,, to ask about it.

also tell me good name of brands for the aquarium vacuum.

all thanx


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't think I've ever seen a round aquarium before would love to see a picture of it. I would put the O's in the tank first and let them establish it as their home for a couple of months then add some other fish/cichlids at a latter date. If you are going to use canister filters I would recommend the Fluval fx5. If by vacuum you mean a gravel vac I use a python been very happy with it.


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

shouldn't I have two young plecos,or a big one????


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd go with one young one to start with and I would get one that doesn't get too big.


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

so I think u mean the plactmus catfish is out of the choices cuz it grows big

so what do you think of: a clown loach, bronze catfish???

I think I'll be needing two of one kind of cleaners to help me on vacuuming the substrate don't u think so???

also I looked for canister (fluval fx5) I didn't finf I found a fluval that can take 400 liters tank

so help me with your knowldge


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Plecostomus cats come in a large variety of sizes full grown from 3" to 24". Clown Loaches get to be 12" full grown and can be difficult to take care of tho many people keep them with oscars. The only bronze catfish I'm familliar with is the cory which is too small to be kept with adult oscars.

You have to remember that whatever catfish you put in the tank will contribute to the waste. You will be cleaning up after the cats as well as all the other fish. They will help with eating any leftover food but they will in turn produce their own waste.

fx5
http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/produc ... 2180021001


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

ok what do u think if I add two more blue acaras, so it I'll be in total they'll be 8 [(2 oscars, 2 jack dempsys, 2 Texas cichlids & 2 blue acaras)]

afcourse they'll be all adults, so how do you find selection ? and can a 185 tank take them?

and remember my tank is circular so it I'll be hard for the fish to run if it gets into a fight and I thin am going to put wooden roots for decoration and two flat stones


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

It might be better to add 1 blue acara and 1 texas with your 2 Os and 2 Jacks. For catfish pimlodela pictus are good as well as many synodontis and talking catfish. If Green terrors are availible you could swap one in for one of the jacks.......


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm assuming that the tank isn't even set up or cycled yet? After the tank has been cycled and as I said in one of my previous posts I would start with just the oscars and let them settle in for about two months before adding any other fish.


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

my brother in america on job I'll e-mail him to buy the filter and the python gravel vacuum & ship it here by DHL.
so I really have to get the vacuums model number


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's a link to the python vacuum site. Good luck with everything and keep me posted.

http://www.pythonproducts.com/aqprod.html


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

thanx friend  . 
I'll inform you when the things comes here


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Your welcome.


----------



## Black Convitct (Apr 5, 2009)

I told him to buy 16PC garvel washer vacuum, so can I use it in my aquarium 
120 c.m diameter & 53 c.m depth???


----------

